# Comment mettre des jeux téléchargés via internet (Illégaux)



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

Alors voila. Ce matin, j'ai téléchargé sur internet "Spore Créatures" sauf que c'est un jeu gratuit et surement illégal. Le hic c'est que sur Itunes, il n'y a évidement pas d'endroits prévus a cet effet au niveau de l'installation du jeu. Comment l'installer sur l'Ipod alors? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## marvel63 (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

il y a une version gratuite de Spore Creatures sur l'appstore.
Essaie la et si elle te plait, achète la version payante.

Ce n'est pas ici que tu trouveras des conseils sur le piratage, mais je pense que ce n'est pas ce que tu demandais...


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

L'Apple Store, sa m'a vite gavé parce que sa marche jamais, j'ai un compte et mon identifiant (Pourtant exact) ne marche pas, sa ma vite gavé  Alors j'ai choisis l'option 2 moins légale.. Si personne peut m'aider la dessus, c'est pas grave.. :rose:


----------



## marvel63 (19 Mai 2011)

ok, c'est ton choix !

Sache que si tu veux de l'aide sur l'utilisation de l'appstore, nous serons ravis de t'aider. A+


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

C'est pas mon choix: J'ai pas vraiment le choix.. :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2011)

Black-Girly a dit:


> L'Apple Store, sa m'a vite gavé parce que sa marche jamais, j'ai un compte et mon identifiant (Pourtant exact) ne marche pas, sa ma vite gavé  Alors j'ai choisis l'option 2 moins légale.. Si personne peut m'aider la dessus, c'est pas grave.. :rose:



Nous aussi tu nous gaves. Donc te voilà banni pour piratage et non-respect de la charte du site ainsi que des créateurs de jeu.

Si tu ne veux pas d'iTunes, n'achète pas d'appareils Apple et fiche-nous la paix avec tes questions à la con.


----------



## Black-Girly (19 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Nous aussi tu nous gaves. Donc te voilà banni pour piratage et non-respect de la charte du site ainsi que des créateurs de jeu.
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas d'iTunes, n'achète pas d'appareils Apple et fiche-nous la paix avec tes questions à la con.



J'ai jamais étée agressive avec qui que ce soit donc pas la peine de l'être avec moi..  Je posais simplement une question et je peut encore faire ce que je veut de mon iPod que je sache..Avant d'être agressif avec les gens réfléchis un peu et relis mon post: Mon iTunes ne marche pas alors je fais comment d'après toi?.. Je cherche une autre solution.. 

Ou alors (Pour faire plaiz' a Gwen.. --" ) comment faire quand sur iTunes on a beau s'être créer un compte 1000 milliards de fois, il marche pas quand on rentre ses données exactes..? Parce les jeux légaux, y'a pas des soucis mais je peut pas les avoir.. :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2011)

Black-Girly vient de nous quitter. Dommage, elle n'avait que 15 ans et aurais pu avoir un bel avenir devant elle si elle n'avait pas commencé par être délinquante.


----------



## r e m y (19 Mai 2011)

Black-Girly a dit:


> J'ai jamais étée agressive avec qui que ce soit donc pas la peine de l'être avec moi..  Je posais simplement une question et je peut encore faire ce que je veut de mon iPod que je sache..Avant d'être agressif avec les gens réfléchis un peu et relis mon post: Mon iTunes ne marche pas alors je fais comment d'après toi?.. Je cherche une autre solution..
> 
> Ou alors (Pour faire plaiz' a Gwen.. --" ) comment faire quand sur iTunes on a beau s'être créer un compte 1000 milliards de fois, il marche pas quand on rentre ses données exactes..? Parce les jeux légaux, y'a pas des soucis mais je peut pas les avoir.. :mouais:



Il faut sans doute que tu saisisses nom et mot de passe sans faute d'orthographe!


----------



## iPadOne (20 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut sans doute que tu saisisses nom et mot de passe sans faute d'orthographe!



Sans parler des fôtes , comment font tous ceux qui ont un iDevices ??, cest étrange non ??

@Gwen on a tous été jeune, mais surement moins violent et sur que le monde tourne autour de nous . elle reviendra peu-etre sous un autre pseudo et surement plus calme


----------



## Fred 80 (20 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir
sans fâcher qui que ce  soit je ne comprends pas cette attitude face au piratage alors qu e l'on trouve des articles sur le jealbreak"


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2011)

Il y a une différence entre jaillebreaker son appareil, ce qui est une démarche personnelle et ne mettant qu'en péril ton propre appareil et ses données. Et d'autre part le vole d'application, chose répréhensible et causant du tort a des développeurs qui ont besoin de ça pour vivre. SI une personne n'a pas les moyens de payer les sommes, souvent modiques, demandés pour les applications sur iOs, elle s'en passe tout simplement.


----------



## drs (20 Mai 2011)

ou du moins, si on choisi de pirater des apps, on ne l'étale pas sur la place publique...


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> sans fâcher qui que ce  soit je ne comprends pas cette attitude face au piratage alors qu e l'on trouve des articles sur le jealbreak"



Comme lont dit les copains, y a une différence  je vais prendre un exemple cest pas parce-que tu débride la vitesse max de ta voiture que cest bien de voler des accessoires  et prétendre avoir un problème avec iTunes pour se justifier cest un gros mensonge. Jutilise plusieurs compte iTunes sur les même iDevices  (merci Gwen) et je nai pas de soucis de coté la et on a tous des comptes iTunes qui fonctionne ...


----------



## Fred 80 (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis un petit peu novice dans ce système mais le jailbreak ne vaut'il pas principalement pour les applis pas cher même si j'ai cru comprendre que cela avait qq avantages (lesquels ?). N'est pas un petit manque d'obectivite?


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2011)

Fred , Le JailBreak etait a la base fait pour desimlocker et débloquer les iPhones , ensuite Cydia a commencé a proposer des applis payante qui ne passait pas sur lAppStore . ensuite est arrivé installous qui permet maintenant de pirater toutes les applis payantes  donc *le JB nest pas de la piraterie *( *VOL* ) donc ce nest pas un manque dobjectivité , tous mes iPhones de la version 1.0 a la versions 2.4 ont été JB (depuis je nen veux plus), je nai pas piraté une seule applis 

Maintenant , si tu veux pirater cest ton droit mais tu nen parle pas et tu ne demande pas quon taide est-ce quil te viendrais a lidée daller sur un forum pyrotechnique et de dire : *Salut les gars je veux faire sauter le mur de la banque da coté vous pouvez me donner la charge que je doit poser *


----------



## Fred 80 (21 Mai 2011)

Mouaissss pas complètement convaincu (pas de tes propos mais du principe)


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> Mouaissss pas complètement convaincu (pas de tes propos mais du principe)




Développe tes propos, quon te comprenne mieux.


----------



## Fred 80 (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je penses Qu'une majorité de gens le font pour récupère des applis gratis.


----------



## iPadOne (23 Mai 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je penses Qu'une majorité de gens le font pour récupère des applis gratis.



Dans ce cas qu&#8217;ils se démerde et je reste poli &#8230;. qui va aller demander comment violer une femme de chambre du Sofitel ?? 

tu veux pirater OK c&#8217;est ton choix mais débrouille toi tout seul &#8230; le JB n&#8217;est pas pirater c&#8217;est libérer un appareil des contrainte fabricant


[edit volontaire] beaucoup ici savent pirater n&#8217;importe quel appli, mais ne vont pas expliquer comment faire, car si on le sait c&#8217;est parce-que qu&#8217;a un moment ou un autre on a eu besoin de contourner un obstacle technique, mais on ne va pas éduquer des millions d&#8217;imbécile qui veulent pas payer des sommes modique demandé par les développeurs > tu doit comprendre que les dev&#8217;s ont besoin de ça pour vivre pourquoi aller les voler pour 1 &#8364; ??? : Pour que tu fasse le malin devant tes copains a dire au bar :   *ouaip&#8217;s  super cool ce jeu j&#8217;l&#8217;ai niké gratos* 

Gwen a bien fait de virer Black-Girly qui dit : Mon iTunes marche pas mais je veux niker tous les bons jeux


----------



## drs (23 Mai 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> tu veux pirater OK cest ton choix mais débrouille toi tout seul  le JB nest pas pirater cest libérer un appareil des contrainte fabricant



La question que je me pose depuis le début c'est concernant la loi DADVSI, qui interdit tout contournement des systèmes de protection. Le JB n'est- il pas contraire à cette loi?
Certes, c'est une manip purement logicielle avec retour arrière aisé, mais bon...

Attention, ce n'est pas de la polémique, c'est juste une question


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2011)

Si, il doit l'être. Mais bon, c'est comme tout, comment le faire interdire ?


----------



## drs (23 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Si, il doit l'être. Mais bon, c'est comme tout, comment le faire interdire ?



C'est le bon vieux système du "pas vu, pas pris" 
Pas de solution, et loin de moi l'idée de le faire interdire, car je trouve cette loi idiote et en contradiction avec d'autres (mais ce n'est pas le sujet ici).
Je ne faisais donc pas fausse route.


----------



## iPadOne (24 Mai 2011)

Pour revenir au sujet, le JB en soit nest pas un mal il pousse la Pomme a souvrir et permet a certains de trouver des applis qui nexistent pas sur lapp store  mais comme pour beaucoup de choses cest lusage quen font certains qui est peu recommandable.


----------

